# Clamping odd shapes



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I want to start making some shapes like pentagons, hexagons, octagons, etc.

Does anyone have a shop made idea for clamping them?

Thank you

Andy


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Band clamps, or cut wooden blocks to fit the shape. :smile:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Try taking an old inner tube and cut it length-wise into 1" wide strips of rubber.

Now you have over sized rubber bands 1" x 40 - 50" long

Wrap and stretch the " rubber band " around your work piece.

You'll be amazed at how much clamping power your old Schwinn had.....


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> Try taking an old inner tube and cut it length-wise into 1" wide strips of rubber.
> 
> Now you have over sized rubber bands 1" x 40 - 50" long
> 
> ...


+1... I get giant rubber bands from the furniture importer I do occasional work for... But this would work just as well if not better...

~tom


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Mega clever. The only thing in my house that has tubes is my snow blower and they are small. At least I know what to start looking for.

Thank You


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

next time you're at the dump.........:shifty:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you are really hard up for clamps, a piece of rope and a dowel to twist the rope like a tourniquet. Something on this order.












 







.


----------



## jredburn (Feb 20, 2011)

*Clamps*

Adillo30


Long over looked ;is plain old masking tape. You have to have the joints correct and in the right position but three or four layers is very strong. It will hold until the glue dries and comes off clean. I used alot of it in the cabinet shop on weird shapes.
Regards
Joe


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

In a pinch, I've used ratchet straps. If the stock isn't to big, a 23 ga pinner holds pretty well while the glue sets


----------



## EHCRain (Oct 24, 2010)

If you want old inner tubes try a bike shop, most of the time instead of patching small holes they will simply replace the entire tube and throw it away. Ask them to save the old tubes for you because a pin hole in the tube will not make much difference in what you will be using them for and they will be free.


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

I did a mockup of a heptagonal column with some pine boards. I just used blue tape to piece is together. It worked for the mockup and the mockup told me I would probably need something better than a mitered joint. 

If you are going to be doing lots of odd shape clamping, I would suggest making one templated off the universal clamp (I think it may be called a 'pin board' as well)
http://www.micromark.com/Universal-Clamp,6743.html


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

what works realy well for that is a strap clamp that you can get at ace for 15 $


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Surgical Tubing*

Not cheap and dont last forever, but work great.
I use it A LOT on chair repairs.


----------

